# 1967 Pontiac GTO rear end



## 67GTOCoop (Jan 9, 2014)

I am getting close to finishing my restomod and I am listing the leftover parts on craigslist to get rid of them. The only thing I am unsure of is how much my rear end might be worth and if I should sell it on eBay or another place rather than craigslist. It is 433 gears, posi from the factory and I have the PHS documentation to go with the car/rear end. It was rebuilt because we thought we were going to use it but we went with a moser instead. It has 36,000 miles on it. 

I was wondering how rare this is? My dad says it was rare from the factory but that alot of guys went with these rear ends aftermarket. I was curious what range you might sell this for if it was yours and also maybe where you might sell it. If I had a better idea of what it was worth I could always post it on the forum. Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it came on your car from the factory, was your car a Ram Air car? This was the standard rear end for a '67 Ram Air car. Original Ram Air '67 GTO's are worth about 3x what a garden variety '67 GTO is worth. If it were me, and I had the documentation that showed my car was born with a 4.33 rear screw, I would hold onto it. It ads a lot of value to the car (depending on how modified it now is...the more modded, the less value). That said, if you were to sell it to a person restoring a real ram air '67, and the numbers check out, you have a pricey rear end....probably worth 2k or so.


----------



## 67GTOCoop (Jan 9, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> If it came on your car from the factory, was your car a Ram Air car? This was the standard rear end for a '67 Ram Air car. Original Ram Air '67 GTO's are worth about 3x what a garden variety '67 GTO is worth. If it were me, and I had the documentation that showed my car was born with a 4.33 rear screw, I would hold onto it. It ads a lot of value to the car (depending on how modified it now is...the more modded, the less value). That said, if you were to sell it to a person restoring a real ram air '67, and the numbers check out, you have a pricey rear end....probably worth 2k or so.


Thanks! Our GTO is heavily modified or I would keep it. It would have been pretty tough to get this 67 back to original and it was not entirely numbers matching. We tried to go somewhat modern (aftermarket wheels, VHX gauges from Dakota Digital, Sound System, electric windows) but keep an overall classic look.


----------



## 67GTOCoop (Jan 9, 2014)

This was not a 67 Ram Air car but it did have this rear end special ordered from the factory


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can place it in the classified ads on the PYforums, and the chances of it getting sold to a Ram Air guy are pretty good. The trick is to find the guy that needs that casting number for his restoration. Otherwise, it's just another 8.2 ten bolt. Good luck with it, and hopefully you'll be able to help someone out.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

GeeTee, If I'm not wrong, the axle housing should have a code stamped into it showing if this was an original 4:33 housing rather than a swapped in set of gears. That would be critical to selling this rear to the "right" customer. Only a strict resto enthousiast wanting to do a concours restoration would care to pay extra for this rear axle as the gear ratio is the only difference between it and a 67 housing with a more highway friendly gear set.

Honestly, If It was me, I would keep it. The only original component I don't have for my modified GTO is the axle and like a dummy I sold it to a friend who later sold it without telling me. In fact, I'm gonna go kick myself right now........:banghead:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree, keep it.


----------



## 67GTOCoop (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks all. I will probably post it in the forum. This car is a total restomod so having orginal parts is not of utmost importance to us. The block is the only original part in the motor and is not number matching. This rear end and the M22 will both be up for sale soon


----------



## hooperk (May 21, 2010)

sale it and free up some room


----------



## Tigertamer67 (Sep 14, 2020)

Do you still have the 67 gto rear and transmission?


----------

